# Please help me 🙂🙃



## DeanSM

Hi everyone, can someone please help me to identify this turtle?
I think its a Musk or razor back but I would like expert opinions please 🙂

Thank you


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Map turtle.


----------



## DeanSM

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Map turtle.


Thankyou


----------

